# Desperately need assistance with new WIN 8 OS



## prairie hill (Jul 14, 2002)

Just bought a new laptop and I SO do not have time to go crazy with this WIN 8 stuff. :hair Any assistance is appreciated greatly. 
1) I downloaded iTunes and it says it cannot be used on my (WIN 8) computer. Any ideas? (I DL'd newest version from CNet/download.com)

2) Is there a way to import email contact list from WIN XP to this? If no, could I get assistance in creating a contacts list, please? I suspect it is set up under the "People' tile.... 

3) Is there NO "change view" option in WIN 8 Mail? The whole page seems to be spread out way more than necessary, with far more space being taken by each email; is there no way to eliminate the email message pane, as in older OS? 

4) THIS is nuts: after setting up my email account (I used OE on my old XP computer with my server's email) I open Mail up and on the left is the list of folders; in addition to Inbox, Outbox, Sent, etc., there is a long listing of folders labeled with months - since Feb 2006 and through Dec 2009. (I did not save emails on my server, and have NO idea where these "pre-created folders came from.) They are all empty and I want to delete them. There seems to be no way to delete them. 

This is only the beginning of my "quick please, before I lose my sanity" questions in regard to this new OS. Thanks so much for any assistance.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

prairie hill said:


> Just bought a new laptop and I SO do not have time to go crazy with this WIN 8 stuff. :hair Any assistance is appreciated greatly.
> 1) I downloaded iTunes and it says it cannot be used on my (WIN 8) computer. Any ideas? (I DL'd newest version from CNet/download.com)
> * No iTunes for WIN 8
> 
> ...


 As far as mail goes MS wants you to Go to their APP Site and download the Mail APP. No OE for WIN 8


> Using the Mail App
> The Mail app offers a new way to view and manage your email messages. In many ways, the Mail app is very similar to other email applications, such as Outlook or Gmail, but its redesigned interface may feel a little confusing at first. In this lesson, you'll learn how to send, receive, and reply to email messages using the Mail app. You'll also learn how to organize your inbox, add multiple email accounts, and modify your account settings.
> 
> Getting Started with Mail:
> To open the Mail app, locate and select Mail on the Start screen. The Mail app will appear.


http://www.gcflearnfree.org/windows8/11
And then there is this.


> Why Outlook Express isnât in Windows 8
> 
> The answer to this question is very simple â Outlook Express is missing in Windows 8 because it has been deprecated since Windows Vista. So, it wasnât present neither in Windows Vista or Windows 7. But, even this fact wasnât enough for many loyal fans to hope that Windows 8 will come with Outlook Express. Therefore, for those that have arrived here searching for Outlook Express on Windows 8 â unfortunately, the bare truth is that you were searching for something that has been dead for a long time already.


http://wind8apps.com/windows-8-outlook-express/


----------

